# Game 18: Wizards @ Heat (11/29/10 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, November 29, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Gmae 18: Wizards @ Heat (11/29/10 7:30PM)*

Absurdly easy predictions:

- Alongzo Gee....whoever that is...has a huge game

- Blatche and McGee dominate us inside, offensive rebounds galore

- Arenas bombs away from downtown

- Wall slices up our D and gets to the hole at will

- Flip Saunders out-coaches Spo by use of zone the entire game


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Gmae 18: Wizards @ Heat (11/29/10 7:30PM)*

Last time we held a player's only meeting in Dallas, Wade scored the final 17 pts against DET at home to win by 2 the next game. Let's hope that's not necessary.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Gmae 18: Wizards @ Heat (11/29/10 7:30PM)*

Wall and Thornton missed their last game so they're questionable to play in this one.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Gmae 18: Wizards @ Heat (11/29/10 7:30PM)*

This will be one of he most competetive game of the season because Heat have the homecourt advantage.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Gmae 18: Wizards @ Heat (11/29/10 7:30PM)*



Jace said:


> Absurdly easy predictions:
> 
> - Alongzo Gee....whoever that is...has a huge game
> 
> ...


I agree. We're the worst 9-8 team of all time. :horsepoop:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Gmae 18: Wizards @ Heat (11/29/10 7:30PM)*

McGee will Tyson Chandler us. This i'm certain of.

Wizards actually match up incredibly well with us. Scary.

Oh, and Nick Young will score 20.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

McGee is now questionable for tonight..


> McGee didn't participate in the Wizards morning walkthrough and remains questionable for the game against the Miami Heat on Monday after waking up with unbearable pain in his back and head. While the Wizards were preparing for the Heat, McGee and assistant athletic trainer Corey Bennett were visiting with a doctor.


Wall also missed shootaround and is unlikely to play.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That would be nice.

Jace's Alonzo Gee prediction just go hotter though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> MrMichaelLee John Wall (bruised right knee) is out. JaVale McGee (sore back) is available but will not start. Yi Jianlian is expected to practice on Wed.


So no Wall, Thornton, Yi and an injured McGee for the Wizards.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, almost got away with McGee. He didnt want to pass up the chance at a career night 

It sucks im so pessimistic about this team right now, but they've done nothing to inspire confidence lately. Arenas and Young are gonna be a handful.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> McGee is now questionable for tonight..
> 
> Wall also missed shootaround and is unlikely to play.


McGee will still score 15 and grab 9 rebounds, even if he's injured on the bench.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Arenas looks homeless in that pic


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I wonder how the crowd will be for this one after all the Spoelstra drama of the past couple days


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just realised Wade nemesis Kirk Hinrich is playing. Bummer.

Here's another name for scrub to have a big night: Cartier Martin :|


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Got lucky they didn't have Wall tonight. That would have been a nightmare. Arenas might be slow enough for Arroyo/Chalmers to stay in front of.

Need to see better effort out of this team tonight. Need a blowout here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Any links?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nevermind got one


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well this started well...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Better movement there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zzzzz


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade down... :|


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Wade hurts his right hand. ****.

Wow, he clearly got fouled on the dunk attempt too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

jumpshot, jumpshot, jumpshot...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nicemove by CB


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> jumpshot, jumpshot, jumpshot...


We've missed several close layups and Bosh flat out lost the ball under the basket. We also missed on a couple fast breaks already.

Buuuut.... FIRE SPO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade back in, thankfully.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Chris Bosh just fumbled an entry pass.

FIRE SPO!!!!! :horsepoop:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow Spo, great job designing Chris Bosh walking there. Hope you enjoy unemployment!!!

(I'm getting a hang of this.)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is so off he cant even get a dunk to go down


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Never seen Wade miss that close.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, Wade.... If you're hurt, sit down...

FIRE SPO!!!! Riley would have made sure Wade made that wide open layup...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Way too many turnovers right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron with the hammer


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade having issues around the rim still. Lebron can't even drive into the lane anymore without charging into someone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LOL at Tony complimenting Joel on a screen that Lebron didnt even use.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That's the first time Lebron has looked like Lebron in a while.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If Spoelstra was dead we'd be up 26-8 right now...

(Just sparing you all the effort tonight.)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Howard sucks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet fastbreak basket by Lebron


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Blatche.... I'm writing him down for 30+ tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24-21 Miami after 1


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel comparison to Alonzo Mourning? I see it......


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh gosh, did they really?

Where's Damp?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another missed layup by Wade. Unbelievable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dampier just laid Armstrong out... Worth the foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade, what is wrong with you this year


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is JJ almost TOO confident in his stroke now? smh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the and1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh and 1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Wade, what is wrong with you this year


Almost seems mental at this point.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade now 1-6. I think it's all mental right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^:laugh: beat you to it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

another and1 by Bosh. He gets so many of them.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh is so good at these and 1s


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sweet fade away by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp making his presence felt. 5 rebounds already


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shame he cant finish em


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im liking Damp's rebounding


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dampier, not too shabby so far


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF? How many times have teams hit end of shot clock shots against us?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> If Spoelstra was dead we'd be up 26-8 right now...
> 
> (Just sparing you all the effort tonight.)


Its cute and we get your point, but the people who complain about Spo complain about the tangible aspects of the game he has control over. I don't believe Spo is the only problem, or even the principle issue. But as time goes, he appears to be more and more of an issue.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arroyo/Chalmers backcourt is a big no no


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario does a lot of good things, but he just isnt hitting anything on offense so far this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice post move by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

My goodness Wade.

Lebron is also missing a lot of easy baskets so far this season, although not nearly as much as Wade has of late.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I have to believe Wade will play better than this


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Even steals arent sticking for the guy!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arroyo, you friggin matador...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Are we cursed?

Are you kidding me Gilbert!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

52-44 Miami at the half

2nd chance points is again a problem tonight. If we could only defensive rebound...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

On the bright side, LBJ and Bosh are on tonight. They look good. Liked Dampier's rebounding and effort, even if he looked a little lost.

Wade still struggling.

D has been pretty solid, but can still pick up. Nothing you can do about Arenas' 2 buzzer beaters. Particularly that second one...absurd...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Id love to see a stat on end of quarter baskets and who gives up the most. My vote is the HEAT


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What's happened to Lebron's passing game though? 2 assists and 5 turnovers so far tonight.

He hasn't had many high assist games of late.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Id love to see a stat on end of quarter baskets and who gives up the most. My vote is the HEAT


Not just end of quarter, I wanna see end of shot clock stats...its unfathomable how often this happens to us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just a side note: I wonder when we'll bust out the away red jerseys. We haven't seen them all year to date.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Just a side note: I wonder when we'll bust out the away red jerseys. We haven't seen them all year to date.


I was just thinking about this too. My guess is the Christmas game vs the Lakers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lbj!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I was just thinking about this too. My guess is the Christmas game vs the Lakers.


Hopefully with red headbands and red 'gear'.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Blatche is killing us


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

omg wade made a jumper

two!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Back2back James2Wade J's!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sometimes it just looks to easy for LeBron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James has a 3pt play and has assisted on all 3 buckets so far


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I go away for 30 seconds and miss not 1 but _TWO_ Wade J's?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

McGee is so ****ing long.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

McGee is just a complete freak, guy has a lot of potential


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Wade

Wade is having his best quarter in a month


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is looking like the old Wade on these drives to the basket


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And just like that, Dwyane flips the switch and he looks like his old self :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade gets the and1 off the sweet spin move

and he finally gets the bounce to go his way.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

FINALLY Wade completes a bucket when he gets fouled. Vintage spin move for him.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Thank you Wizards for lifting Wade out of this slump


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i guess he remembered that his strength has always been attacking the rim since his rookie season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, Wizards wont quit.

Knew it'd be Nick Young, gah.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nice to see DWade back. We're losing some of our ball movement though right now. And Nick Young is on fire


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont like this lineup.

Joel and Juwan frontcourt


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Is it just me or is Lebron incapable of driving by his man?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Seems to be a lot tougher for whatever reason than it has in the past...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Deep 2 for LBJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Is it just me or is Lebron incapable of driving by his man?


Jace and I brought this up in the last game thread. Just seems like he isnt as crazy explosive as in the past.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Holy **** he almost killed Joel. Juwan got his back though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:clap: and :cheers: for Juwan


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nice to see the Heat sticking up for their teammate.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Ahahah Hilton Armstrong did a swan dive


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Is it just me or is Lebron incapable of driving by his man?


he needs good spacing to do that because otherwise he picks up charges.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DON'T HURT MY JOEL!!! I'm gonna fly to DC and whoop some major arse.....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Just a side note: I wonder when we'll bust out the away red jerseys. We haven't seen them all year to date.


Christmas or a game or two before. We always wait til nearly halfway through the season to break them out. I like that, and surely ESPN will have a 2-hour special when we do.

Great retaliation by Juwan IMO. We needed that. Just became a way bigger fan.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Take no prisoners, take no ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan, the ejection was worth it


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Jorel


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Of course we get no points out of that


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

80-69 miami after 3

Wade with 15 in that 3rd quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We just can't put them away.

More Damp please, too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 333333

Need to see more of that from Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio 333333333


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Chalmers is playing great off the bench tonight. Good D. Good 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

3ooooooooooooo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

McGee is loooooooooong

can you imagine if we had that here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Chalmers is playing great off the bench tonight. Good D. Good 3.


Im telling you, Ive wanted Rio in the starting lineup since the inception. He fits it to a T when on his game, minus man-to-man lockdown. With him playing well, this is a different team. Damp could add another crucial element too.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

When Wade plays well Heat usually win. Because usually when Wade is playing well Lebron and Bosh are also playing well.

Key to the team right now is DWade.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers not being a disaster on the court is making me very happy. Please go back to rookie year form!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits another J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 333333

nice setup by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2JJ 333333333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade not being a disaster on the court is making me VERY happy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He looks his old self.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Where's Eddie House?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

On the bench. Rio overtook him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow Hinrich spazzes out


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

JJ 3!!!!

Wade is dialed-the-****-in....finally!



Wade County said:


> Hopefully with red headbands and red 'gear'.


Red headbands most likely, red gear...doubtful unfortunately. I want to see white shoes with the red jerseys again, however.










What he **** Hinrich?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Kirk you little bitch


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JJ's nonchalance was pretty hilarious there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a drive by Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel Loel!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Joel never fails to fail


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hahahaha Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron has drifted out of this one


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Uh oh, we're being Gee'd


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still dont get why teams dont zone us for longer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's only a flagrant because of what's happened in this game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Chris Bosh with a quiet but good game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good game for Joel. He was everywhere tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Bosh, the first look was way better


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron would rather take horrible 2's than god 3's. He'd rather miss looking cool, than miss an easier shot, methinks. Weird ego hangup.

That possession in particular was kind of depressing, as it sort of represented why Wade and James are a mismatch on paper when not hitting spot up threes.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron with a very quiet 28


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio2LBK 3333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrible D there


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Getting a little sloppy here at the end here. I'm sure Spo just wants to tell them to close this out on a positive note.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Way 2 finish off positively guys...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha ominous stat. Spo is now 12 wins away from Van Gundy on the Heat all-time list...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

POTG Wade no doubt


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LOL at Wade. Talking about loving what Juwan did then saying that they were lucky UD was in the locker room


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good game tonight, even if it was the Wizards. Some good habits hopefully got started tonight. Didn't see Wade or Lebron shoot any bad 3s tonight. Everything was toward the basket, and the result was much better.

Still think Bosh needs more offense run through him. He seems to create points or a foul whenever he gets it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Does anyone think these guys headfake way too much though? It seems they pump fake for a step back, but the first look was better anyway.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

From http://twitter.com/tomhaberstroh:

"Interesting note re: Miami's iso options: Among 71 players w/ > 25 isos, Bosh ranks 1st in efficiency, LeBron 33rd, Wade 65th (via Synergy)."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> RicBucher From the Out-of-the-mouths-of-babes file...Mat, 6, unprompted, watching Heat-Wiz: "Why does LeBron almost always hold onto the ball?"
> 
> RicBucher I could be wrong watching from afar, but Wizards seemed genuinely upset they lost to Mia. As if, even w/out Wall, they expected otherwise.


Bucher, Stein and Simmons tweet nothing but negative things about the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yeah, Bosh seems pretty damn efficient there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bucher, Stein and Simmons tweet nothing but negative things about the Heat.


I could give a **** what an ******* like Bucher says.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Does anyone think these guys headfake way too much though? It seems they pump fake for a step back, but the first look was better anyway.


Definitely. As well as fading away too much. Too often they pass up good looks for glamorous, bad ones.



Wade County said:


> Uh oh, we're being Gee'd


All of my predictions had to come true eventually, with Wall taking a raincheck.



PoetLaureate said:


> Chalmers not being a disaster on the court is making me very happy. Please go back to rookie year form!


Seriously. He was a disaster most of last season, after an extremely promising rookie year. Spo needs to start Rio and Damp, the bookends I wanted all summer.



Wade County said:


> McGee is loooooooooong
> 
> can you imagine if we had that here


I've sweat McGee since I first laid eyes on him. This is why I yearned for Whiteside. 

Ahem, Dexter.

Bosh again showed how great he can be for this team when fed healthily. This team has a pretty physically imposing and athletic front court, but they still had no answer for Chris for stretches. Obviously 5-14 is ugly, but I'm speaking of a particular stretch or two.

It looks like our Super Friends are starting to get into some sort of mid-season groove. Hopefully this isn't just a peak into the yester-year glass for Dwyane, and more of a sign of what's to come. He and LeBron still have kinks to work out, but it's looking smoother and more akin to their classic styles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel has given us great energy in the past 3 games. No doubt. Just wish he was a better defensive rebounder. He had 4 rebounds tonight, all on the offensive glass. That's what we need most right now.

That's why I loved what Damp gave us in his 12 minutes. 5 rebounds, 4 of them on the defensive glass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

In about a week we waive Magloire and bring up Pitt, only to sign...Dae'Sean Butler? He's still here working out.

Regardless, as soon as Erick starts grooving and Dex shows something in the D, Mags must go, right?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel needs to be in the starting lineup. Brings us energy. Play Z and Damp based on offensive/defensive needs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'd assume so Jace. Although note sure itll be De'Sean we sign, but who knows.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Was impressed with Damp tonight. His rebounds were clean and tough. When he wasn't in the game we struggled to get a rebound. He is really imposing. That is what we need. Glad we picked him up.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The thing about Dampier is that he's the perfect big to play with Bosh. He's a big space eating guy who plays with physicality, which protects Bosh some. I like Dampier and Magloire both on this roster for that reason. But yeah Dampier gave some great minutes tonight. I don't think he's in shape yet though, he looked gassed by the end there.

I'd like for us to start Dampier for that physicality, and move Z back to the bench so that second unit with Lebron has another shooter/spacing on it.

Chalmers and Anthony earned more minutes tonight IMO. Both guys stepped up and their energy and hustle really helped out. If we could develop Chalmers a little bit he has the tools to be just what we need at the 1.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'd like Mario to be starting PG by Xmas. He needs a few more reps to get that confidence in his shot up, but he has played well of late.

Arroyo would be a better partner in that 2nd unit with Ilgauskus and JJ.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Am i the only one that enjoyed watching Howard defending Joel and pushing the other guy to the floor? James Jones getting into Heinrichs face?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> Am i the only one that enjoyed watching Howard defending Joel and pushing the other guy to the floor? James Jones getting into Heinrichs face?


Nope. This team needs to show some more toughness and show everyone they wont let those hard fouls go down without a little retribution.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> "I would have loved to be out there tonight, with all the pushing and shoving," the paper quotes Haslem as saying.


Gotta love UD 

Btw, UD also says there's no way he won't be back this season. But he thinks it'll be around April.


----------

